# Is this normal for a Minolta 16 MG-S



## iLLest77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Is this mold or did the old film just make a mess in the camera? The rest of the camera looks clean.. I did wipe it all off and its not showing at all now, but if its mold I'm just gonna junk it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd say it looks like corrosion but the color looks like rust, but I wouldn't expect those to wipe off that easily. Is there rust across the front?


----------



## iLLest77 (Aug 12, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'd say it looks like corrosion but the color looks like rust, but I wouldn't expect those to wipe off that easily. Is there rust across the front?



 Honestly it looks like new and the camera is rust and dust free. The rust colored mess looks like it was the adhesive for the foam that was worn off.  I got all that off but the white specs on it was what concerned me the most. I just didn't wanna keep it around if it could damage my other cameras. Oh and the stuff that looks like rust on the chrome face is just some reflection.


----------



## compur (Aug 12, 2014)

It's the foam light seal. It's a petroleum product and it degrades into a gooey mess.


----------



## ristretto (Aug 12, 2014)

Degraded light seal.


----------



## iLLest77 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

